# SKEET SKEET



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

just wondered if you guys like to practice in the off season. My 2 buddies and i go to our local gun club every wednesday and shoot three or four rounds. i have some mental issue about shooting a perfect 25 though. i get 24 about one round out of four, and usually am happy with a 22 or better. but i swear i have a jinx. anyways, its fun to meet new people and shoot with new people and hear how other people do


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i usually go out about once or twice a month and there is a guy out there that will hit 25 out of 25 everytime with a 410.it is just nuts. i wish i could shoot some 3 inch steel though


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i know how ya feel. same thing where i go. this guy who we nicknamed Mr. browning always shoots amazing, usually with his 28 ga. but he always looks down on us and acts like we bother him or dont deserve to be there. sorry if my SBEII is not as cool a skeet gun as your brand new citori featherlite, one in every gague! i dont know what i gotta do to earn respect. oh well, i kill more ducks than him 8)


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

i dont get out to shoot near as much as i should, but the 10 ga that i hunt with makes it a bit pricey to practice :shock: 

about Mr Browning... hes really missing the best part of life imo...teaching another and paying it forward.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Deadicated1, having fun is more important that getting someones so-called respect. 
Provo Gun Club? I'll be there on Wednesday! I shoot a 28 ga. too! (but not a browning, just a lowly Tristar import) Although I don't average a 22! (that's some fine shoot'n, for those that don't shoot skeet). I have shot a 23, but that was with a 12 ga. I average around 20. Still have not yet found my 25 straight. High house 2 and high house 8 seem to be my nemesis :evil: . I think skeet shooters in general are a lot more laid back than those uptight trap shooters. I think shooting skeet has greatly improved my shooting ducks over decoys. See you on Wednesday. I'll be the fat guy shooting a little gun :mrgreen: .


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i know, huh. i mean im no pro, but i like to offer pointers if someone asks, or watch as someone improves week to week. that does suck about your 10 gague though. do they even make a load that you can shoot trap/skeet with? i have never looked into it. i sure would like to get me a nice o/u someday. there is a citori lightning at cabelas, grade 6 20 ga for 3200 bucks that i would give my left,, uh arm for, but then i wouldnt be a good shot anyways, so for now ill stick to ol reliable. the one thing that sucks about my benelli is that sometime on doubles it wont kick out the first shell all the way if i shoot 1 oz loads. i found a high brass 1 1/8 by federal at wal mart that hasnt jammed yet, but now the "pros" always have to comment that im shootin magnums, or "goose loads", while they shoot 7/8 or 3/4 oz 20 and 28ga.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

wooly bugger your right and i need to get over that. it just get to me when guys talk so much. they never say good job, or wow, you really know what your doin, when we share stories about duck huntin, or shooting, or whatever. they are always so quick to tell me how cool they think they are, when in reality, my two buddies i go to the club with killed more ducks last year than those guys have in thier lives--guaranteed!! anyways, i just sometimes feel like credit is deserved where its due. maybe i have a little man syndrome or something-btw that is not admitting anything  wooly, ill watch for ya tomorrow. what do you drive? so true about the trap shooters :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

im hoping i can get out and shoot a little more. Im going try to get with mr tex and shoot with him and his wife on thruesday here soon. so tex get ready for a pm from me to go shooting.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

do you guys go down to spanish fork?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I go out west or when we are camping up in the mountions. that where we do most of are shooting.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey back off of us trap shooters a little  we are all not snobs :shock: I like shooting skeet but I grew up a trap shooter, I have a lot of nice o/u's but I still get no bigger kick then when we get a kid shooting or a just a new shooter that we can help guide along and watch their progress week to week. There is just no better felling then when after a couple of months they get some confidence and start shooting against you and you know you had a hand in it. Its like being a proud papa. As far as guns people shoot I have shot against some great shooters who don't shoot high end o/u's. I see kids every week shooting some old single shot that he borrowed form gramps just tearing up the clay. Just ignore the guys like Mr browning their is always some one out there who is a better shot and a hell of a lot nicer then him. Trust me I have meet them and they are great guys.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

true true. when i first started this guy who is a big time duck hunter took me up to a club in salt lake, and i think i hit like 9. over the years i have worked a lot, taken many, often contradicting, tips and pointers, and found what works best for me. there are even a few fundamental things i do wrong, like shoot with one eye closed, but i just cant seem to shoot the right way.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> there are even a few fundamental things i do wrong, like shoot with one eye closed, but i just cant seem to shoot the right way.


Is it an eye dominance thing? When you try to shoot with both eyes open dose the wrong eye take control? If so you could try placing a dab of vaseline or a piece of tape on your shooting glasses and force the right eye to take over.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

thats sounds like it would work, but another reason Mr. browning doesn't like me, or why guys look at me funny is cuz i dont have fancy shooting glasses or sadly, even a little pouch to hook on my belt. i would lke to get one, but i just havent gotten around to it yet. they say its bad to shoot with one eye, but i seem to always find the bird or the clay, and dont have any trouble finding the double if there is one. what are the other reasons to shoot with both eyes open?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

When shooting with both eye open it helps you find the target faster and get on it quicker.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

> Hey back off of us trap shooters a little


Trapshooters have a thick and prickly hide, they can take the abuse. 

I have a spare shell holder thingy if you wanna borrow it. There's nothing wrong with a jacket with large pockets to hold your shells. I like to keep my empties beacuse I reload, hence the bag thingy on my shooters belt.

The best shooter I know (happens to be one of the directors at Provo GC) will give great advice, but will never demean, discourage, or berate anyone. His best advice is often that if it works for you, go with it. He is a blast to shoot with (no pun intended). It's supposed to be fun - that's rule #2 (behind #1, always be safe!) 8)


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

there are some good shooters up there. which one is the one you are referring to? i may take you up on the borrowing deal. i do have my eyes open when the clay comes out, but somewhere between the time it comes out, and i find it, and start to swing, and pull through it, i close my eye. Almost anyone will say to shoot with both eyes open, but i dont want to re adjust right now cuz any day ill get my 25.. my way


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> there are some good shooters up there. which one is the one you are referring to? i may take you up on the borrowing deal. i do have my eyes open when the clay comes out, but somewhere between the time it comes out, and i find it, and start to swing, and pull through it, i close my eye. Almost anyone will say to shoot with both eyes open, but i dont want to re adjust right now cuz any day ill get my 25.. my way


I like that. Shooting clay is 99% a mental game. Sounds like you are on the right path to get your 25. Good Luck I hope you get it soon


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks hh. ill let you guys know how i do tomorrow, but i still want to hear how all you shoot, and tips or pointers, and anything else that may be helpful


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> thats sounds like it would work, but another reason Mr. browning doesn't like me, or why guys look at me funny is cuz i dont have fancy shooting glasses or sadly, even a little pouch to hook on my belt. i would lke to get one, but i just havent gotten around to it yet. they say its bad to shoot with one eye, but i seem to always find the bird or the clay, and dont have any trouble finding the double if there is one. what are the other reasons to shoot with both eyes open?


 i got a trap vest at wallmart for like 20 bucks and it isn't half bad


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> im hoping i can get out and shoot a little more. Im going try to get with mr tex and shoot with him and his wife on thruesday here soon. so tex get ready for a pm from me to go shooting.


If you boys want a real challenge, get off the wussy skeet range and come shoot sporting clays. Magna gun club hosts sporting clays every Tuesday night through September starting tonight. No snobbery allowed. The course tonight was really tough. I stunk it up bad by only hitting 55 out of 100. My buddy Clint shot a little better with a 71.

We started tonight Dustin, Where the hell were you?

Every Tuesday night buddy, six bells sharp! Be there or be a poossy! :wink:

We wont be starting at Holladay until they stay open late on Thursday nights usually starting in May. I'll let you know.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I've never been to Magna GC, but I hear good things about it. I'll have to take off my pink tutu to shoot sporting clays :wink: . I have shot sporting before, it's almost too much fun! Is Holladay GC still open? I thought that it was closed due to the developers and zoning and such. I used to shoot there when I lived in SLC. 

I probably won't get up to Provo GC until 6 PM or so. But I'll be there for sure. I will either be driving a white civic, or a green cherokee. It will be nice to meet someone that is as addicted to both waterfowl and skeet. (misery loves company so thay say)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Holladay is still open for the moment. I re-uped my membership this year again so we'll be shooting at least through the summer and fall. We'll be shooting on Thur. nights at 6:00 this summer and I can sponsor 7 guests. So come shoot with us.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > im hoping i can get out and shoot a little more. Im going try to get with mr tex and shoot with him and his wife on thruesday here soon. so tex get ready for a pm from me to go shooting.
> ...


Tex I didnt know. I just read this moring now i know and I will talk to the boss (wife) and see what i can do to be there next tuesday.I could not make it last night anywas. I had a guy come and look at the boat.It sounds like that a done deal. so I will see what i can do for next tuesday.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

hey dkhntrdstn- what does your wife think about you shooting every week? last summer i had my wife pretty trained to know that wed night was gun club night, but this year i get hail almost every time.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> hey dkhntrdstn- what does your wife think about you shooting every week? last summer i had my wife pretty trained to know that wed night was gun club night, but this year i get hail almost every time.


she wount mind aslong as we have the money and she will go and shoot with me some times or just come and hang out and watch. I get a little crap for it because we are trying to buy a house next year. So I will proubly get to go every other week or so.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Deadicated1, I missed you last night. Were you there? 
Well, I was there. I wasn't sure who or where you were, so I just went ahead and shot. I shot three rounds, trying to get to know my newest gun. I shot better with each round, ended up with only an 18 on the last round, but I had fun. There is a skeet league starting tonight. Anyone going to do it?


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

wb- i was there. i got there around 630. i think i saw your car. i shot on the farthest north field, where i always do. i got 2 rounds of 22 last night, which was kind of dissapointing cuz i have gotten 23s and a couple 24s the last few weeks. oh well, it happens. my first round i shot with a guy who got a perfect 25 for the fisrt time ever. he was pretty stoked, and he is an old-timer up there so i was happy for him. hopefully i can do it before i am like 60 like he is. well keep it up and ill see you next week. ill be in a green tacoma or a black four door tacoma.


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

well dedicated1 i can tell you why you dont get that 25 skeet cause you just flat out suck at shooting skeet. how many tweety's got by you yesterday? that what i thought... hahaha


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

harsh!! i was just passing up the hens


----------

